# Nani alla Lazio. E' ufficiale.



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

"Colpo" in entrata da parte della Lazio che, per sostituire Keita passato al Monaco, ha acquistato il portoghese Nani.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

che fine che ha fatto questo. Nel 2007 sembrava un crack mondiale poi invece è andato sempre peggio tra Fenerbahce e Lazietta. Mi stupisce che vada alla Lazio se non altro per il contratto perchè penso che non avrà certo uno stipendio da 1M.
Magari con il livello della serie A riesce pure a fare bene e ripetono quanto fatto con Klose qualche anno fa.


----------



## DrHouse (31 Agosto 2017)

per me, visto il gioco di Inzaghi, una buona presa...

la Lazio non ha la forza di prendere Di Maria e Bale...
e non potendo tenere Keita ha fatto un buon affare.

per me, con una mediana Parolo-Lucas-MilinkovicS. e un tridente Anderson-Immobile-Nani, hanno blindato il sesto posto da Atalanta, Torino e Fiorentina...

ovviamente un mio parere


----------



## Milanista (31 Agosto 2017)

Se le cifre sono basse, considerando il livello del campionato, non è detto sia poi un acquisto così immondo


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2017)

non sottovalutatelo
per me è un ottimo colpo. lo prenderò al fanta sicuramente. con Immobile tanti +1 assicurati


----------



## Konrad (31 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non sottovalutatelo
> per me è un ottimo colpo. lo prenderò al fanta sicuramente. con Immobile tanti +1 assicurati



Lo avessimo preso noi però...immagino la grandinata di critiche.


----------



## Eziomare (31 Agosto 2017)

Da noi sarebbe titolare a sx


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Agosto 2017)

A quanto è quotato un suo gol contro di noi nella prossima partita?


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Agosto 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Da noi sarebbe titolare a sx



La 7 era per lui


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Lo avessimo preso noi però...immagino la grandinata di critiche.



Noi non siamo la Lazio.
Un buon colpo per la Lazio non vuole dire che sia un buon colpo per il Milan e vice-versa, un giocatore "non da Milan" puo essere un giocatore "da Lazio".


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato un suo gol contro di noi nella prossima partita?



Nani is the new Cissé


----------



## ps18ps (31 Agosto 2017)

se non sbaglio era al valencia, non mi sembra che abbia fatto gradi cose nemmeno li, però può essere un buon acquisto per la lazio.


----------



## Casnop (2 Settembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> per me, visto il gioco di Inzaghi, una buona presa...
> 
> la Lazio non ha la forza di prendere Di Maria e Bale...
> e non potendo tenere Keita ha fatto un buon affare.
> ...


La Lazio perderà non poco dall'assenza di Biglia e di Keita, giocatore assolutamente decisivo nell'ultimo tratto dello scorso campionato. Ha giocatori come Parolo in fase discendente di carriera, ed un elemento come Milinkovic-Savic che, benché di eccellente livello, non può assommare qualità di leadership tecnica che erano presenti nel nostro ventuno. Simone Inzaghi dovrà lavorare bene per confermare i livelli dell'ultimo anno, ne ha le capacità perché è veramente in gamba.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Nani is the new Cissé



Ma infatti..mi stupisco di chi lo incensa..colpo "alla Galliani"


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Settembre 2017)

Nani nel giardino di Lotito.


----------



## VonVittel (5 Settembre 2017)

Questo farà 1 gol in tutta la stagione e lo farà contro di noi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La 7 era per lui



Non ci credo, ha scelto la n 7 alla Lazie ahahahahaaaah un sogno realizzato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Settembre 2017)

Al fantacalcio ci puntereste?


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Al fantacalcio ci puntereste?



é una scommessa.. ma solitamente una decina di assit negli ultimi anni l'ha fatta ed anche goal.. ma giocava in campionati dove la fase divensiva lascia moooolto desiderare


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Al fantacalcio ci puntereste?



Stasera faccio il mercato di riparazione e punto a prenderlo per completare l attacco formato da Belotti lapadula papu Gomez el sha e politano


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Settembre 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio era al valencia, non mi sembra che abbia fatto gradi cose nemmeno li, però può essere un buon acquisto per la lazio.



Il Valencia non ha fatto grandi cose lo scorso anno, lui uno dei migliori.
Lo avrei preferito a Borini.


----------

